# Midlife with the Top Down: Sebring Convertible



## Faust (Dec 1, 2012)

I really would rather build a model of a car that I used to see driving all over the place than a model of some supercar I’ll never have a chance of owning. That’s why I gravitate to the “loser” and “everyday” car kits. In the ‘80s there was a chance to actually get kits of everyday cars, but as time went on, it got harder and harder. By the mid-1990s, there were hardly any kits of common cars. 

That’s what makes the Lindberg 1996 Sebring Convertible so awesome! Not only do I remember lots of them around, but I also still see some come the summer time! I know Lindberg was also responsible for the promos for the Sebring, so it’s no surprise they’d spin it into a kit. However, I was expecting something like their Caravan kit, not something as deluxe as the Sebring turned out to be!

To see what I’m talking about, and take a gander at what might be one of the last “everyday car kits” of the 1990s, check out my out of box review of this kit below!

*https://adamrehorn.wordpress.com/mo...ws/lindberg-125-1996-sebring-convertible-oob/*


----------



## aussiemuscle308 (Dec 2, 2014)

Looks like an interesting 'mainstreamer'


----------



## spock62 (Aug 13, 2003)

Forgot there was a kit of this. I still see a lot of them on the road, usually driven by the "over 65" crowd!


----------



## Faust (Dec 1, 2012)

I'm with spock62; I too see a lot driven by the "retirement" crowd. Don't forget, when these were new, the car was for a midlife crisis. Now, 19 years later, the people that bought them are all retired, so it makes sense.

It's a perfect "Snowbird" summer car, though.


----------



## mr-replica (Sep 25, 2011)

When these came out, I bought three. I love how Lindbergh transformed from a mediocre plastic kit maker years earlier into a great kit manufacturer. I still see Sebrings around. Two are owned by young guys, I see those two regularly. I guess the sporty styling is why so many were bought by young people. My ex wife and I bought a '97 Sebring coupe, what a great car. We never had a single problem with it.


----------



## 2long (Oct 19, 2015)

The sebring coup was essentially a Mitsubishi. I worked for Dodge/Chrysler/Jeep for 9 years. I worked there when these came out. The convertible had a dodge engine, and the coupe was Mitsubishi.


----------



## dba-one (Apr 25, 2004)

I had one of these. The body molding was pretty good.


----------



## Faust (Dec 1, 2012)

Given that it's the promo, yeah, the moulding is excellent.

The interior detail's a bit soft, but overall, it's really nicely done. It's a shame it doesn't have a full engine, though!


----------

